# Da Kine BAD BOI!



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

This is a Bomber V. Enka son.

A MACHINE! >


----------



## tervlover (Mar 6, 2015)

Wow stunning boy. Looks like a Serious GSD. Impressive.?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

One word--WOW.

Susan


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Teaky says: "What a man! What a man! What a man! >


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

So handsome!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Jasira, my female GSD, wants to know if he has an e-mail address or is on facebook? /grins


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Teaky says: "What a man! What a man! What a man! >
> 
> View attachment 368193


Teaky makes me drool! (Tailwags) :surprise:


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Jasira, my female GSD, wants to know if he has an e-mail address or is on facebook? /grins



Thank you, please PM me when you get a minute! :grin2:

I told my boy what Jasira said and he got all excited, such a stinker!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Very handsome man! Stunning


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone here know Nikitta or about her dog Jasira, Please advise!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bomber looks great! From one black GSD owner to another very nice!!!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Shaka says he caught her eye!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Shaka says he caught her eye!
> 
> View attachment 368625


Love the name, Da Kine Hawaiian style sista! :laugh2:


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

RZZNSTR said:


> Bomber looks great! From one black GSD owner to another very nice!!!!


Thanks for the compliment, this is Bomber Vom Wolfsheim son not Bomber. The mother is Enka, the hardest bitch I have ever seen in my life NO FEAR! > I nearly got her as well but at the advise of a hellova breeder I passed!

This dog is a machine. Go anywhere do anything and loving every minute of it. :smile2: Thank you again!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

He is just 15 months old in this picture and is now 2 YO.

Here is the pedigree

Litter from Bomber vom Wolfsheim and Enka von der Beerbergschanze

:surprise:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

ipopro said:


> He is just 15 months old in this picture and is now 2 YO.
> 
> Here is the pedigree
> 
> ...


There goes Hella vom Mutzbach again, just like we were talking about with Paska and Vanesko.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

ipopro said:


> This dog is a machine. Go anywhere do anything and loving every minute of it. :smile2: Thank you again!





Mine is absolutely the same. He fears nothing!


----------



## Mijas Father (May 31, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Mijas Father said:


> Looking good!


TY for the compliment & welcome aboard! :grin2:


----------

